# Alpine 7802 - no light and clock



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got myself a beautiful Alpine 7802. Installed on the car and realise it does not light unless manually turn it on for radio or cd Also there is no display clock.

This does not seem right. 

Just wondering if someone have this head unit and know how to setup the clock as I don’t have user manual.

Thanks


----------



## spacemaster (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, after a bit of searching around with not much info. I realise my 7802 does not have clock Setting or time display. It seems Alpine over look this simple feature 

Just wondering if anyone have any idea what the “sdk” button do ?

Sorry for being newbie on this sort of thing.


----------

